# 2 door car with ubereats?



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

If über sets up an ubereats only section of an account , would they let a driver use a 2 door car? If yes, anyone use a 2 door and what do you drive?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You can do eats on a bicycle.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jagent said:


> You can do eats on a bicycle.


On two occasions my overeat delivery has been by someone with a 2 door car.


----------

